# Coding at home- have been in billing



## sctaylor (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been in billing for 2 1/2 years.  I started at entry level, became team lead over the charge entry (entry level) staff.  I got my CPC earlier this year and would like to start to code from home.  Does anyone have any suggestions on where I should look?  I am concerned about getting scammed and not finding a legitimate company.


----------



## ruthie72 (Nov 30, 2012)

There are some transcription companies that also hire coders. Mmodal is one of them..check into it..also hospitals are a good place to look as well.


----------

